# Post counts back on.



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm pleased to see post counts back on. Thanks for returning this feature to the board.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

My pleasure. Many people like the feature and it seems things have settled down a bit.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, what is it that I become after a Godfather?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Grandfather?  Then Great Grandfather.. Then "Pushing up Daisy's"


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here are the current user titles:

DBSTalk Lurker (Minimum Posts: 0)
DBSTalk Member (Minimum Posts: 10) 
DBSTalk Mentor (Minimum Posts: 30)
DBSTalk AllStar (Minimum Posts: 50)
DBSTalk Legend (Minimum Posts: 100)
DBSTalk Godfather (Minimum Posts: 250)
DBSTalk Icon (Minimum Posts: 500)
DBSTalk Hall Of Fame (Minimum Posts: 1000) 

Over 1500 posts allows user to pick his own title.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So, where does that place me?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It would seem to place you 8 posts away from being an Icon.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Which is what you will now be Geronimo, sorry your title wasnt updated sooner


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

now let's see--where was i????i only need....

JUST KIDDING, JUST KIDDING!!!!!!


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't worry about it Steve. Thanks but it makes no real difference to me----so long as you don't tell me I have to use my real name. LOL.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

lol Your Welcome


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

What are you talking about Peter???


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

haha - i was shocked to notice Post Count being back on 
So had to come here to this section of Forum - to find out what's up...
Didn't think them ever come back..after all the noise - lol


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"What are you talking about Peter???
"_

Apparently, an oblique reference to when the other place started requiring "real" names.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I think James got it. But he was being subtle. Maybe a little too subtle for some.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

That my problem. I'm too subtle and my wife has to hit me over the head with a frying pan for me to understand something... :shrug:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

James, congrats on achieving 1.500 posts. I have read every one of them with interest. 

It is now time for you to come up with your very own uniquely clever custom title. 

Your fans await...


----------

